# My Youth Hunt Buck (pics)



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

:note: someone needs to make a gun hunting forum.

Well fri nite drove 5hrs to see a deer standing 2ft. from the camper lol. Anyways Got up in the "hotel"(an awesome tree house we built) and watched 2 does come in. After they leave they come back again lol. Leave again and about 30mins later i see something down in a hollow. 10sec later he is sniffin 8doe beds and BAM!!!50yds and watched him drop 









OOO heres the clampit mobile on the way down lol


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Good for you!! Lots of good meals and memories there!!
John


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thats a beauty you have there. Congrats. Mike


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...nice buck!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Now that you have a buck, want to sell your trc permit?

Scott


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Good looking buck,Congrats


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

North-South
we have an entire section dedicated to hunting. What else do you want?? 
That's what the Lodge is for also.
Nice deer too.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Were you at the McDonalds in Strasburg Sunday? Saw a buck like yours there when we were on our way to sight in our guns. Congrats!


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Papascott said:


> Now that you have a buck, want to sell your trc permit?
> 
> Scott



haha dad has the buck permit 
thanks and no wasnt at mcds


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol "clampit mobile"


Nice deer by the way


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice buck! I didnt have any luck getting a buck this youth hunt and it was my last one to


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

he's reallly heavy and wide. 

heyy i sent in for the big buck contst 2day so tell me if i did it rite


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

yea u did it rite
i think ya beat me


----------

